

Ask HN: What would you use to build a Tinder back end? - tjtang

Starting a side project to play around with some new tech stacks. Recommendations please on what will be best to build the recommendation algorithms for Tinder?
======
wallflower
In case you didn't see this:
[http://crockpotveggies.com/2015/02/09/automating-tinder-
with...](http://crockpotveggies.com/2015/02/09/automating-tinder-with-
eigenfaces.html)

------
sgslo
I've built a tinder-like app using rails on the back end. It was very
straightforward. In my case, a "user" would like an "item". Users had many
Items, and vice versa. The two were related by "line_items".

